# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Little Monster, Issues with my slicer software?

## robertlhardy

Hi,


I have Cura and Simplify3d. Both of which have now failed me in printing with my Little Monster.Its just a long and annoying story...(Simplify3d)It all started with trying to calibrate the unit... it just constantly drove the extruder nozzle into the build plate? It has unfortunately ruined the nice 3m build plate sticker that was provided? Ive since fixed this issue with an offset of 6.0 at the start... but then after 3 full model builds i HAD TO change it back to 0.8 because it SLAMMED into the bed AGAIN... Ive since corrected it AGAIN to 1.6. Now after i litteraly did the last adjustment no matter what g.code i send the touch screen freezes either right off the bat or 1 to 2 seconds in. Ive since reinstalled the software and also a restore point...(Cura)I then went to Cura and put in all the necessary G.code to include the bltouch commands etc. Oddly enough it PRINTED but only for a short while because the raft peeled off the plate... So i went back into the software to change the coding again (MANY TIMES) now its like the printer has forgotten to use the bltouch feature and it just starts printing from 10mm or so... This printer has been a total nightmare... Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Please help.


I didn't find the right solution from the Internet.


References:-
https://tevo-3d-printers.com/viewtopic.php?t=394
Creative infographic design service


Thanks!

----------

